# Budwieser BBQ Sauce



## lcruzen (Aug 6, 2008)

Wife had a coupon for this sauce and brought home 2 bottles. I'll do a report on it when I ever get around to using it but has anyone else ever tried it? Cool lookin bottles.


----------



## babyback (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw it in the store last weekend and almost bought some.  I'd like to know how it tastes.


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

i have had some of these sauce .. i do not think you will be disappointed....it is very good has a nice taste to....but its not my favorite bbq sauce ...mine is head country made here in oklahoma....real good...my second would probably be the budwiser ....


----------



## babyback (Aug 6, 2008)

Does it taste like beer?  If it does, then its gotta be good!


----------



## doctor phreak (Aug 6, 2008)

no it doesn't taste like beer..but i goota admit that could be my number 1 sauce....if i remenber it has chunks in it like onions and garlic and some seasoning kinda heavy in it...it good just not my fav


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 6, 2008)

It would be nice to have a pic of the bottle...


----------



## buckeye024 (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's a link with pictures of the bottles and an attempted explanation of the taste... LINK


----------



## 1894 (Aug 6, 2008)

bottle pics :

http://images.google.com/images?q=Bu...num=1&ct=title


----------



## lcruzen (Aug 6, 2008)

I'll be sure to include a pic when I do a review.


----------



## 1894 (Aug 6, 2008)

Guess I'm slow today 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Wonder how many empty 30 pacs I'd have to show them to get a free bottle


----------



## meatballtn (Aug 6, 2008)

I've had it, and if i can remember it wasn't bad. I think we got it on clearence at Walgreens  last summer. It was pretty good stuff


----------



## solar (Aug 6, 2008)

I saw these too. To those that have tried it, is it sweet or more of a spicy type sauce? I don't like really sweet sauces, KC Masterpiece is to sweet for me.


----------



## nithos (Aug 16, 2008)

I picked up the BBQ sauce tonight. The Budweiser label just kind of caught my eye since it seemed out of place. For $1.75, it's worth a shot.


----------



## allen (Aug 16, 2008)

I have tried it and it's not bad, did it on some ribs while camping a month ago, my dad told me no more smoking meat , it tastes too darn good,I'll keep on smokin


----------



## nithos (Aug 18, 2008)

I wasn't very impressed.  It was a very sweet sauce with any heat.  

I keep going back to Famous Dave's for store bought.


----------



## bbq ron (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm from st louis mo and also tried this sauce, didn't really like it etiher


----------



## kybluesmanluvsbbq (Aug 18, 2008)

I bought a bottle of their regular sauce.  The other one was smokehouse or smoked and I never buy any sauce with "smoke" anywhere in the name because chemical smoke flavoring is nasty.

Anyway, it's a good sauce.  It's chunky.  Small chunks of onions which is a nice consistency.  It's tangier than it is sweet which is a plus in my book.  All in all it's not bad but, IMHO, just not memorable in any way.  I'd much rather whip up a batch of my Kentucky Red sauce.


----------

